# Can I use Tivo for my "other" dish?



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

For the moderator, please move thread where appropriate.

----------------------

I have Dish Network and I have another dish service aimed for Filipinos called The Filipino Channel.

I am planning on getting a PVR for my dish network service, but I also want to be able to record my TFC shows on hard drive for my wife.

This is where Tivo comes in. 

How will I use Tivo if I opt for it for my Dish Network service, instead of getting a PVR501 or a PRV721? Does it have an input where the dish receiver will connect?

I understand that there is a service fee for the Tivo device. Doesn't the service tell the unit when shows are airing, hence there is an option to have a season pass? How will Tivo change the channels?

My ultimate goal is to connect the TFC to the Tivo, not pay for the service (just the unit) and just tell the machine when to record, provided it will record whatever is being fed to it. If it can't change the channels on the TFC, it really would not be a problem since most of the shows are in one channel only.

Is this at all possible? If not with Tivo maybe with something else?

Thank you.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes, you can use it for just this.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I went to Best Buy to inquire about this particular setup, and I was told that I needed to "activate" the unit by calling Tivo and signing up for the monthly fee or the lifetime fee before I can use the unit.

Either way, it was not what I was hoping to hear. I would think there is a way for me to just use the thing as a recorder.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, you can use both. Yes, there is a monthy fee. It used to be you only needed to pay it to get an on screen guide, but I believe on newer boxes you have to pay it to even use the system (someone correct me if that's wrong!)


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

You are not wrong. I posted this same query on a Tivo forum and this is the reply I got:



> Only SA Series 1 TiVos that originally shipped with a version of the software prior to 2.0 can be used without a subscription. The rest of the SA Series 1 TiVos, all SA Series 2 TiVos, and all Direct TiVos need a subscription to work. You may be able to find an old SA Series 1 on Ebay.


I guess I am SOL on this one :shrug:


----------



## cipher0925 (Apr 8, 2005)

Ive recently bought a TiVo Series 2 DVR & i want to use it to record TFC Direct programs.. do you know how? and if possible control channel change on the TFC box with the TiVo remote too.. pls reply asap... thanks!


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I was surprised to see this thread brought to life, but here goes...

Based on my research, you can't use Tivo version 2 as a recorder only without paying some sort of fee. that is the reason I stopped looking at Tivo as a solution to my TFC recording problems. Even if you get a guide, TFC is not that established. Tivo will not have the TFC guide.

Problem number two is the unit used by TFC. I don't think you can tell Tivo to change the channel on the thing.

What I ended up using to record my TFC show is an All-In-Wonder ATI card. I connected my TFC receiver to the card's input, and since it has a TV-out, I basically converted my TV into a computer monitor. This setup is only in the bedroom. Luckily, the TFC receiver has two outputs. One goes to the living room and the one to the computer.

If you are not lucky enough to have a computer and an extra budget for the ATI card, another option would be to get one of those DVD recorders with hard drives on them. It's cheaper than a computer, and it gives you an option to archive your shows to DVD (although I keep telling my wife how much waste of bandwidth that channel is, but hey, that's love  )

I have a LiteOn LVW-5045 that I use in the living room. It is cheaper than most of its competitors, it has a huge hard drive, and it can record to almost all types of discs.

Good luck. If it's just for TFC, you may want to consider returning the Tivo unit. If it's for your network, local, or cable show, hold on to that thing!


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Airpolgas:

Alright, another grey market dish user. We need more people like that.

Anyway, how is that setup working? Might be cheaper just to get a VCR, which doesn't need a sub. to record with it.

-A-


----------



## cipher0925 (Apr 8, 2005)

what!!!? basically ur saying ditch the tivo and get a pc based one!? anyway.. thanks anyway *I'VE ALREADY CONNECTED TFC INTO my TiVo*.. set as SATTELITE & CABLE in TiVo Guided Set-up.. I ditched all the sattelite channels except one which i use for tivo recording tfc channel.. which means *i've only got one channel on the TiVo setup for TFC & i cant use tivo's remote to change the channel on the TFC box* dammit. but anyway its better than what u were suggesting.hehe :lol: :lol:


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Cipher,

Good for you.

I said ditch it for TFC purposes, because (well, this is a personal reason) I don't think the shows there are worth the monthly fee on top of the unit's (Tivo) purchase price. In the end, it's whatever works for you.

I did not have to spring extra for my PC setup because I have a spare computer at the time, so I just had to buy a 3rd generation All-In-Wonder, which was about $70 at the time.

That changing channel is such a pain though. Good thing my wife's show are mostly on the main one.

Art,

We did have a VCR setup before, but I have a wife who tends to collect her shows and watch them all in one sitting. She got busy for a while and ended up with about ten VHS tapes stacked next to the TV -- with misleading labels!

Let's just say that my setup now is less clumsy.


----------



## buckyp (Dec 17, 2003)

I've been thinking about using my media center pc to record tfc as well. We never change the channel on TFC and the wife only wants to record the tele novelas anyway.

Does the 921 or the 942 have OTA inputs? My 811 does and now she doesn't have to change inputs to watch TFC. Only go to back inout 1. I wish my 522 had this. Then I could record on that.


Better yet, I wish E* would fiannly get TFC. They told me 4 years ago "in a couple months"


----------

